

Multi Factor authentication for hackerNews - joshtimmer

I&#x27;m working in a MFA company that secures websites &amp; applications with MFA tech we created.
Not trying to sell us, i won&#x27;t mention our name,
But we would like to know if people find it important?
Also would any developers or business owners &#x2F; bloggers be interested in using our API &amp; Plugins?
We also created &#x27;Reverse login&#x27; feature, that can let you login a site without typing username and password.
======
mtmail
"Also would any developers or business owners / bloggers be interested in
using our API & Plugins?"

That sounds like you're trying to sell your product. Which is fine.

You can submit a 'Show HN' or other submission with your company name. Users
will judge if it's useful/interesting/discussion-worthy (or not). No need to
be vague about what the product is.

There is a 'contact us' link on the bottom right to get hold of the HN
administrators.

